# Speaking of backcountry (awesome vid)



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ill see your bc vid and I'll raise you 1 tree vid lol
YouTube - 2010 Capita Charlie Slasher POW FK

(its a board review but still insane video)


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Trees? That is almost a groomer with the space between most of those trees.  However having said that I would totally give up my tight trees for a chance to ride that.


----------

